# Liquid N on Hay Fields



## springhollowhayfarm

Doing some planing here. I got a better spray rig this year for my row crops and was thinking about using it to put out liquid 32% or 28% with sulfur and Agrotain using streaming tips on my hay ground. The question is, how many units of liquid N do you guys put out on hay ground and be enough but yet not too much? Also do you put it out in split apps, like after each cutting or all in one app in the spring? Advice?

Also, do you put out any dry P&K with it or put it out in the fall, etc?

Thanks jb.


----------



## broadriverhay

I put 80 units per acre in mid April then 80 units more after each cutting. P & K is put out in early Spring as recommended by Clemson Extension based on soil samples. Soil samples are not optional, they are a must.


----------



## somedevildawg

Do what broadriver says and you'll be good, word of warning tho, may want to change tips to allow a ribbon of material to flow instead of the smaller droplets. If spraying, I like to spray early with dew or late right before dark, I never spray in the heat of the day. Never wait a few days after harvest to spray, It can and will burn the grass if allowed to get leafy, it'll recover but much better if right after harvest....ie. if rain causes harvest to be delayed, say 5-10 days and Bermuda has started growing, it's good time for granular products........


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

You guys use agrotain with your Liquid N? Do you cut it with water any? I will be using streamer nozzles by Hardi, Quintasreams I believe they are called.


----------



## broadriverhay

I put 25 gallons of 30 % liquid nitrogen per acre which weighs about 250 lbs. So that being said I end up with about 80 lbs of actual nitrogen per acre. To answer your question , no I do not cut it any. I have not used Agrotain.


----------



## PaMike

80 units of nitrogen prior to each cutting is a lot. Here they say 100 units total per year. I don't even use that much....


----------



## broadriverhay

That is Clemson Extension Service recommendations. I get 4 cuttings per year.


----------



## broadriverhay

Oh that is Coastal Bermuda.


----------



## somedevildawg

PaMike said:


> 80 units of nitrogen prior to each cutting is a lot. Here they say 100 units total per year. I don't even use that much....


3-400 units per year for Bermuda, input costs are a killer.......


springhollowhayfarm said:


> You guys use agrotain with your Liquid N? Do you cut it with water any? I will be using streamer nozzles by Hardi, Quintasreams I believe they are called.


Couldn't think of nozzle name but I think that's it.....no on agrotain with liquid....yes depending on long range forecast on granular


----------



## Troy Farmer

I've never done a liquid application. When would be the ideal time to apply for a spring cutting of rye?


----------



## broadriverhay

Don't do rye sorry.


----------



## somedevildawg

Troy Farmer said:


> I've never done a liquid application. When would be the ideal time to apply for a spring cutting of rye?


Not sure about the rye....never sprayed it, would be concerned with that....think I would use granular, what is your N requirement on rye? I would think it's probably not much and as such if N is needed, it would be better (I thnk) to use granular for a slower release......if using rye as a cover crop, the N available may be enuf


----------



## hay wilson in TX

I stream 32 plus 10-34-0 for 300 Lbs N & 100 lbs Of P2O5. for bermudagrass hay ground.

Hope to some day use a too bar with coulters in front of the liquid, That way I can put 200 lbs P2O5 into my alfalfa ground. Throwing in some solubar, and Copper Sulfate in water first.

Subject to change.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

Just a Update on this question. Will be picking up more 32% liquid in the morning now that I'm done going over my wheat. Some you guys say 100 units in a year, some say 80 units per cut. Either way, I'm only going get one cut off these feilds this year and then I'm going in behind that cut with Soybeans. Knowing that, how many units would you put out then?


----------



## hay wilson in TX

You do the math. 12% CP grass hay will take off 40 lbs/Ton of Nitrogen.

If you do your part cutting every 6 weeks will yield 12% CP grass bermudagrass hay.

If you knock most of the leaves off you will take off half the yield and half the CP. Need less nitrogen for the following cuttings that way.

HERE our Extension mentions 50# N per ton of hay. Cut on a 28 day interval. Bermudagrass is 70% leaves and if you knock off the leaves in harvest you will have good looking hay but with less yield. Rememberf to lay the hay out falt in a full width swath. Rake the hay when the humidity is 90%.

Bale the hay following the night dew as the humidity is going down thru 70% humidity for small bales thru 65% humidity for Large Dense bales.

Bermudagrass will shed more leaves than alfalfa ever thought of doing.

Bermudagrass with maybe 25% leaves will look good. But you will have maybe 6% CP & half the number of bales.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

HERE Tifton 85 Left standing for stockpiled grazing will still test more than 10% CP. T-85 has thicker stems than other bermudagrasses and those thick stems have a lot of feed value stuffed into those fat stems.

I really like T-85 for grazing, & Coastal bermudagrass for hay. The thin Coastal will cure nice even with out any conditioning, but T-85 needs conditioning.


----------



## endrow

we prefer dry nitrogen a blend of urea and ammonium sulfate -33-0-0 12s


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

Ok, I got a guy here that a is pretty sharp looking into this same question. He did not have an answer right off the top of his head, he did say that was a tricky situation because if you put down too much N, then you risk the Soybeans not producing there own N because of left over N, and if you don't put down enough N, then you don't get a good enough hay cutting on that one cut before you put in beans. He said he was going look at some things and get back with me in a few hours. He knows my ground and has walked over it and helped us a lot in the past and knows the area pretty good having worked wth the local Co-ops in the area for years now. Be interesting to see what he comes back with.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

Ok, so here is what was decided. In order to not hurt the Soybean crop to follow the first cut of hay, he recommended no more that 50 to 60 units of N, put out right before rain and don't use a stabilizer. So, I'm going to do 55 units of 32% N, cut with about 4-5gal per acer of water (20gal per acer mix) and put out right before our next rain which is due Sunday night, so if I stream it on Sunday afternoon I should be set.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

endrow said:


> we prefer dry nitrogen a blend of urea and ammonium sulfate -33-0-0 12s


Likewise here, but only when no P or K are applied. \

Throw in some Agrotain for volatilization and Inhibit for slowing nitrification (less nitrate leaching) process. Using these two together gets better results that just using Agrotain Plus.


----------

